# NEW YORK | 509 Third Avenue | 118m | 386ft | 35 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

509 Third Avenue Nears Topping Out in Murray Hill, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing topping out on 509 Third Avenue, a 35-story, 229-unit project from Ismael Leyva and Lalezarian Properties in Murray Hill, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

